# Ranga Beer?



## .DJ. (3/2/12)

anyone heard of it?


----------



## Pennywise (3/2/12)

Yep, had a few pints at a the Fox Hotel a few months back, nice beer, I wish they bottled it

Edit: I see they do now, awesome :chug:


----------



## Rina (3/2/12)

I got a malware alert on that site btw.


----------



## PhantomEasey (3/2/12)

Rina said:


> I got a malware alert on that site btw.



Yep.


----------



## super_simian (3/2/12)

It's at a few bars round my way (Brunswick) so I've drunk a few; it's OK, but I do get a slight plastic or band-aid flavour to it. AFAIK it's brewed at the same place that does "Bearings", Southern Bay. Make of that what you will.


----------



## Fents (3/2/12)

super_simian said:


> It's at a few bars round my way (Brunswick) so I've drunk a few; it's OK, but I do get a slight plastic or band-aid flavour to it. AFAIK it's brewed at the same place that does "Bearings", Southern Bay. Make of that what you will.



this. good crossover beer for the swiller heads out there.


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (3/2/12)

Rina said:


> I got a malware alert on that site btw.



Me too


----------



## Murcluf (3/2/12)

Opened the link earlier to on an unprotected PC malware/virus rended PC unusable so best not to click link at all


----------



## JDW81 (3/2/12)

.DJ. said:


> anyone heard of it?
> 
> quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## bradsbrew (3/2/12)

I have removed the link the OP added due to the multiple malware feedback.

Cheers


----------



## daemon (3/2/12)

bradsbrew said:


> I have removed the link the OP added due to the multiple malware feedback.
> 
> Cheers


I feel safer having you protect me from the internet Brad 

The name Ranga beer reminds me of a previous QLD case swap, I believe the Ranga ale was one of Chappo's favourites!!!


----------

